# Your thoughts? '05 Ford F150 CC 300hp vs. Frontier 4.0 V6 6spd. w/CAI?



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

Just so happens; the guy that drove my Frontier yesterday, besides owning the Mustang GT, he owns a new Ford F150 Crew Cab 300hp V8 automatic. And; of course, he's one of these people that thinks American Metal is just superior to anything Japanese. And yeah; he's aware that the Frontier is built just down the road in Smyrna, TN  (we're outside Memphis).

Of course, for me personally, even if the F150 was faster (so what), I wouldn't own it. Two reasons: it's too big + it's an automatic. No matter what I own; it will have a manual tranny. :thumbup: 

So; after he drives my Frontier, he says I need to drive his F150 with the 'Mighty' V8!!

Honestly; I'm not so sure, his truck would be quicker through the 1/4 mile; or even 0-60. Who knows? First of all; the F150 has got to be heavier. Secondly; now, I am close to 275hp.

Food for thought...

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Hey, give it a try! Grab his keys, burn rubber out of the parking lot, and see how fast it hits 80! You owe him that much, it's the least you could do! :cheers: 

I looked at a new F-150 when I was shopping for this truck. I have been a Ford Man for years, but lately, they just haven't turned my crank! Like you said, they are HUGE! I was looking as a standard cab which this year has the rear opening doors and about as much room behind the seats as my KC, but they lack HP (I was looking at the V6, 5 speed), have a boxy shape, and square uncomfortable seats! Granted, I could have gotten one for way less than the Fronty because Ford is practically paying people to take them off their lots (which says tons in itself). Anyway, the lack of HP, worse gas mileage and overall unattractiveness, drove me to the Fronty! :thumbup:


----------



## Reverendbiker (Jan 29, 2005)

AGR said:


> Just so happens; the guy that drove my Frontier yesterday, besides owning the Mustang GT, he owns a new Ford F150 Crew Cab 300hp V8 automatic. And; of course, he's one of these people that thinks American Metal is just superior to anything Japanese. And yeah; he's aware that the Frontier is built just down the road in Smyrna, TN  (we're outside Memphis).
> 
> Of course, for me personally, even if the F150 was faster (so what), I wouldn't own it. Two reasons: it's too big + it's an automatic. No matter what I own; it will have a manual tranny. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


I usually get a good laugh at owners who look at their Frontiers as fast; they are decently quick, but I haven't seen one yet that would do better that 7 sec. 0-60. Having said that, tell your friend to keep his Ford in the garage and save himself some embarrassment; my bet is that your Fronty would dust his britches. It's the same principle that makes the Tacoma with its mere 245 ponies quicker than a comparable Frontier--horsepower/weight ratio. A stock 4X2 CC Fronty has a horsepower/weight ratio of about 0.063, or 6.3 horsepower pushing each 100# of mass. Your friend's bloated Ford has only 5.8 horses for each 100# weight--not even close.
By the way, with your new aFe intake you're probably at 275-280 crank horsepower, giving you a HP/W ratio of about 0.066--better than a similar Tacoma. Time to go looking for some Tacos! :thumbup:


----------



## OverTheTop (Nov 17, 2005)

AGR said:


> Just so happens; the guy that drove my Frontier yesterday, besides owning the Mustang GT, he owns a new Ford F150 Crew Cab 300hp V8 automatic. And; of course, he's one of these people that thinks American Metal is just superior to anything Japanese. And yeah; he's aware that the Frontier is built just down the road in Smyrna, TN  (we're outside Memphis).
> 
> Of course, for me personally, even if the F150 was faster (so what), I wouldn't own it. Two reasons: it's too big + it's an automatic. No matter what I own; it will have a manual tranny. :thumbup:
> 
> ...



Well this is first hand info for you. I had a 2004 F-150 4x4 that I traded in for the Frontier. I thought I loved the new body style when I bought it until every other truck I saw on the road was one. There is NO WAY IN HELL the F-150 was faster. Even my truck before the ford was a 97 Chevy 4x4 5.7L with 275 hp that would eat it for lunch. I was also sick of it being in the shop for repairs that they were never able to fix. I don't know what is like around you but American car dealerships suck. At Nissan I get free coffee and donuts, free internet access at the dealership, and much more knowledgeable people willing to go the extra mile for you. Tell your friend to enjoy his 12mpg pig.


----------



## Reverendbiker (Jan 29, 2005)

OverTheTop said:


> Well this is first hand info for you. I had a 2004 F-150 4x4 that I traded in for the Frontier. I thought I loved the new body style when I bought it until every other truck I saw on the road was one. There is NO WAY IN HELL the F-150 was faster. Even my truck before the ford was a 97 Chevy 4x4 5.7L with 275 hp that would eat it for lunch. I was also sick of it being in the shop for repairs that they were never able to fix. I don't know what is like around you but American car dealerships suck. At Nissan I get free coffee and donuts, free internet access at the dealership, and much more knowledgeable people willing to go the extra mile for you. Tell your friend to enjoy his 12mpg pig.


C'mon O-T-T, you've got to stop holding back on us. How do you REALLY feel about Fords?


----------



## NISMO311 (Nov 17, 2005)

The nissan will own the ford. Plain and simple. Stock quarter mile specs for the nismo are [email protected] and for the ford its high 16s low 17s. No comparison


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

NISMO311 said:


> The nissan will own the ford. Plain and simple. Stock quarter mile specs for the nismo are [email protected] and for the ford its high 16s low 17s. No comparison


Sweet! Post the link to those test results, if you can. :thumbup: :cheers:


----------



## OverTheTop (Nov 17, 2005)

AGR said:


> Sweet! Post the link to those test results, if you can. :thumbup: :cheers:


*F-150*

Base price $34,980 
Price as tested $38,460 
Vehicle layout Front engine, 4WD, 4-door, 5-pass 
Engine 5.4L V-8, SOHC, 3 valves/cyl 
SAE hp @ rpm 300 @ 5000 
SAE torque @ rpm 365 @ 3750 
Transmission 4-speed automatic 
*0-60 mph, sec 8.9 * 
EPA mpg 14 city/18 highway 
Total mileage 15,518 
*Average test mpg 13.1 * 
Problem areas Shifter-assembly broken, missing bed grommet 
Maintenance cost $298 (5000-mile service, 10K and 15K) 
Non-warr cost $2 (taillamp bulb) 

Engine(s) 2.5L/154-hp/173-lb-ft/DOHC I-4;
4.0L/265-hp/284 lb-ft/DOHC V-6 
Drivetrain Front engine, RWD or 4WD 
*Fuel economy 17-22 city/20-25 highway * 
Price range $15,000-$27,000 (est) 
*Acceleration* 0-60 mph: 7.6 sec;*
*1/4 mile: 15.8 sec @ 86.1 mph*
* Tested version: Frontier NISMO off-road (V-6, 5A) 
Braking, 60-0 mph 131 ft 
Handling Skidpad: 0.72 g;
Slalom: 59.0 mph 
Figure-eight 29.1 sec @ 0.55 g


----------



## OverTheTop (Nov 17, 2005)

Here is the H2 Hummer

Engine 6.0L/325-hp/365-lb-ft/OHV V-8 
Drivetrain Front engine, 4WD 
Fuel economy N/A 
Price range $53,335-$61,265 
*Acceleration 0-60 mph: 9.9 sec;
1/4 mile: 17.1 sec @ 80.3 mph * 
Braking, 60-0 mph 147 ft 
Handling Skidpad: 0.67 g;
Slalom: 55.1 mph 
Figure-eight 30.3 sec @ 0.50 g 

*Ford f-350*
Engine(s) 5.4L/300-hp/365-lb-ft/SOHC V-8;
6.8L/362-hp/457-lb-ft/SOHC V-10;
6.0L/325-hp/570-lb-ft/SOHC turbodiesel V-8 
Drivetrain Front engine, RWD or 4WD 
Fuel economy N/A 
Price range $23,365-$53,320 
*Acceleration* 0-60 mph: 9.4 sec;
1/4 mile: 16.9 sec @ 81.0 mph*
* Tested version: F-350 S.D. Harley-Davidson (Power Stroke diesel, 5A) 
Braking, 60-0 mph 147 ft 
Handling Skidpad: 0.71 g;
Slalom: 52.9 mph 
Figure-eight 29.9 sec @ 0.52 g 


*Dakota v-8*

Engine(s) 3.7L/210-hp/235-lb-ft /SOHC V-6;
4.7L/230-hp/290-lb-ft/SOHC V-8;
4.7L/250-hp (est)/300-lb-ft (est)/SOHC V-8 
Drivetrain Front engine, RWD and 4WD 
Fuel economy 14-16 city/19-22 highway 
Price range $20,019-$34,894 
Acceleration* 0-60 mph: 8.9 sec;
1/4 mile: 16.6 sec @ 80.0 mph
* Tested version: Dakota Laramie (V-8, 5A) 
Braking, 60-0 mph 135 ft 
Handling Skidpad: 0.74 g;
Slalom: 58.4 mph 
Figure-eight 29.4 sec @ 0.54 g


----------



## Nicholas426 (Jun 12, 2005)

O-T-T,
Do you have those same specs but for a Dodge 2500 Cummins?


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

OverTheTop said:


> *F-150*
> 
> Base price $34,980
> Price as tested $38,460
> ...


Thanks for the update! Where did you get these results? :cheers:


----------



## OverTheTop (Nov 17, 2005)

AGR said:


> Thanks for the update! Where did you get these results? :cheers:


http://motortrend.com/roadtests/pickup/112_0502_totytesting/index.html


----------



## OverTheTop (Nov 17, 2005)

Nicholas426 said:


> O-T-T,
> Do you have those same specs but for a Dodge 2500 Cummins?


TEST RESULTS (non-towing)

NHRA 1/4 mile time: 16.84 seconds 
NHRA 1/4 mile speed: 78.79 mph 
0-30 mph time: 3.03 seconds 
*0-60 mph time: 9.19 seconds * 
30-50 mph time (passing time): 3.78 seconds 
60 - 0 mph braking distance: 139.85 feetTEST RESULTS (towing)

0-30 mph time: 4.86 seconds 
0-60 mph time: 15.95 seconds 
30-50 mph time (passing time): 6.38 seconds 
60 - 0 mph braking distance: 207.69


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

OverTheTop said:


> http://motortrend.com/roadtests/pickup/112_0502_totytesting/index.html



Thanks!! Motor Trend always does good work!  :cheers:


----------



## NISMO311 (Nov 17, 2005)

Two of the tests I seen said the nismo ran quarter in 15.6 and the other 15.5.


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

NISMO311 said:


> Two of the tests I seen said the nismo ran quarter in 15.6 and the other 15.5.


Giddy up! Mine is a CC. The Nismo is 4 wheel drive. So; I guess, the weight would be about the same.

Ha!!! I love it! If I go mention that, or even send the link to my 'Ford' lovin' friend, he would say something stupid like; Motor Trend is biased! Ha! He believes in only the Ford rags (magazines). Too bad, I don't race! Whyyyy!! I would show him!!!! :cheers:


----------

